# 3 more off the rack



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

These took longer than I expected, but I was experimenting with lip/line tie designs and I went much slower. If you check out the close-up line tie pictures below the first picture, you will see three different designs. The first one is probably the most conventional, the second is the staple design and the third was done with a two piece lip with a screw eye as a line tie. Check them out. As I was learning more about lexan and its limits, I discovered a few things. We all know how tough it is, but I found out just how tough. If you look closely at the two part lip, you will notice 3 distinct drill marks going through the lip. One has a broken screw eye in it, even though the hole was pre drilled. The next one has a broken drill bit in it and the third is the line tie that finally worked...tough stuff to say the least! On my test eye, I clamped vise grips on the screw eye to see if I could pull it out of the lip and the eye opened but never moved from the hole...I think it will hold up to any fish!! Another thing I discovered was quite by accident but I liked the result when all said and done. Look closely at the edge of the lip. On two of the three, they will appear more glossy and clear and the other is duller. When I was gluing the two piece lip together on my practice lip, some of the glue ran over the edge of the lip and "glossed it up", which I liked. So I did that on two of these to show you guys. I wiped it on with a Q-tip and it hides the dull, sanded edge...I will go back and do this on all of my already made lures. What do you guys think?

The top is a two toned orange (pearl tangerine with flo orange top, bottom and head with some white highlights, the middle painted in a blue "wild thing" pattern, both with glitter fleck in the top coat. The bottom one has olive foil over a copper body...although the picture sucks, the lure has a very natural flash and color...a combo of perch and gold shiner colors with a scaled back and tiger bars. (you get a glimpse of the foil effect on the close up lip picture above the gill)


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

first let me start by saying i know nothing of lures just what i see and hear on here...lol....and that you make some nice lures!!!!!but i also wanted to ask about the first lip tie isn't that a little weak looking what i mean is if you hook into a large fish by the back trouble hook wouldn't it snap the lip...or pull threw?


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome baits fug, you are going to slay the eyes with those bad boys!!!

Etch


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice ones especially the blue one ,bet you´ll catch plenty using them


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Fug, those are beautiful. I also like that blue one.

I always enjoy reading about experiments like these, especially with the lip because the lip is such a critical part of the entire bait.

The polycarbonate is some really impressive stuff when you think about it. It is the same stuff that is used for bullet-proof glass and it has a wide range of uses.

I've also used epoxy to render the edges of the lip super-clear as you did. Of course, without that treatment the rough edges turn crystal clear once they enter the water anyway, but it is one of those things that a lot of builders strive for...an attempt to build a perfect bait with a lot of extra touches.

Great work as always.

I recently found something that really surprised me. Instead of using a finer belt on the belt sander when making lips, I went ahead and used an 80 grit belt and figured that I'd just polish them later or hit the edges with some epoxy. However, the 80 grit actually super-heated the edge of the lip as I was shaping it, and ever-so-slightly melted the edges, rendering them very smooth and almost perfectly crystal clear; no sanding or epoxy was needed.

Try that when you get a chance. I think you'll like it.

I also like the reinforced lip that you made and the idea of using a screw eye for the line tie. I'm sure it would be a very strong link in the process and your tests which rendered the stainless without affecting the lip is what I would have expected. I'd bet that the same assembly would hold up under almost all musky conditions too, (probably all musky conditions if you use a reasonable amount of the capacity of your reel's drag...as you should anyway to prevent having the hooks straighten out during the fight or the hole from the hook widening in the fish's mouth during the fight.)


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

vc1111 said:


> I've also used epoxy to render the edges of the lip super-clear as you did. Of course, without that treatment the rough edges turn crystal clear once they enter the water anyway, but it is one of those things that a lot of builders strive for...an attempt to build a perfect bait with a lot of extra touches.
> 
> Great work as always.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for your comments. Vince, just to clarify, I used polycarb liquid glue rather than epoxy on the edges...it dries about as fast as it goes on and is very liquid, like water...the risk is it is very aggresive so any splash or excess will mar the lip where ever it lands. Your comment on the lip going clear in the water makes me laugh and got me thinking about the reality of lures (bought or made)...do any lure makers actually try to catch fish or just fishermen...gotta look good out of the water for the best catch!! HAHA  
I also rough shape the lips with 80 on my 1" belt, but haven't had it burn in...then I follow with 120, 320 wet and 600 wet for final sand...the lexan glue glosses from there nicely. 
The two part lip was a test...I will not make another one with this design until I can field test it...it is a lot more work to shape both pieces and glue them up in perfect alignment so it tightly fits the lure body, but I do like the looks of the finished product...I can't wait until the lake opens up for some time with these baits behind the boards...c'mon spring!

flattie...the staple is very strong and I think my hooks would straighten before the tie fails...but it is a test model...I just hope a fish likes it well enough for me to find out!


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

ether way like i said i know nothing of lures....but you did a good job on those 3...i hope all works and you slay the bigg'un the air brushing is beautiful and what looks to be time consumming(meaning you took your time) good luck with them


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Ouch those are sweet I personnally love the orange one dont wait for a slow day to break that one in it looks like a starter to me.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice fug. I like the one in the middle. Man I need some nice weather so I can get the ones I am working on cleared so I can post. Again they look great!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice stuff Fug, you are really getting with it.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Fug, the way I smooth the edges of the lip is to leave a bit more excess around the stencil when cutting and then aggressively grind it off down to the stencil lines in as few strokes as possible. Holding the poly against the belt causes it to heat and smooth in basically one step. I"m sure it isn't as close to perfect as what you're doing but it might save you a few steps toward the end you're trying to achieve.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great baits fugarwi7. Still say those have an uncanny resemblence to... naw,,, just my imagination. 

Great job on Wild Thing. Would have thought it was the original if I didn't know any better. 

I'm almost ready for spring. Still have to finish getting the new floor in the boat, get my new GPS installed, and other projects I started on it an haven't had time to finish yet. Closer it gets, the more I'll MAKE time. Turtle Creek Outing will be my first trip to the lake, so I've set an April 18th deadline.

A month to go. COME ON SPRING!!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

vc1111 said:


> Fug, the way I smooth the edges of the lip is to leave a bit more excess around the stencil when cutting and then aggressively grind it off down to the stencil lines in as few strokes as possible. Holding the poly against the belt causes it to heat and smooth in basically one step. I"m sure it isn't as close to perfect as what you're doing but it might save you a few steps toward the end you're trying to achieve.


Gotcha...I'll have to practice a little with that...I typically sneak up on the edge since my touch is pretty crude...I already have enough scraps to build an armoured truck from over grinding, even going easy with it...I would hate see how many I would ruin going hard at the edge using your technique...a new pentagon building perhaps??? 

Thanks for your comments...and eyesman...you must be busy...haven't seen anything from you in a awhile...I too will be gearing up for Turtle Creek as well...I have my jigs ready and the boat just needs a battery pick-me-up...except this year I will be trolling outside the reefs to test these babies when I get the box full of jig fish! :T :B


----------

